# [emerge] media-gfx/freecad-0.12.5284-r3

## Thoma HAUC

Bonsoir,

J'essaye d'installer FreeCAD sur ma machine mais je suis confronté à un problème.

L'éditeur des liens me signale qu'il n'arrive pas à trouver une bibliothèque, à savoir libTKMeshVS.so.

Et, effectivement, la version 6.5.5 de sci-libs/opencascade ne semble plus fournir la bibliothèque...

De plus, aucune des versions disponibles dans portage fournit apparemment  libTKMeshVS.so.

Est-ce normal ?

S'agit-il d'un bug ?

Existe-t-il une parade ?

D'avance merci pour votre aide.

Thoma

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu poster les log de la compil?

----------

## ecko

Chez moi sci-libs/opencascade-6.5.5 (USE="tbb examples gl2ps qt4") fournit le fichier en question

```

$equery files opencascade|grep "KMesh"

/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.5.5/ros/lin/lib64/libTKMesh.so

/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.5.5/ros/lin/lib64/libTKMesh.so.0

/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.5.5/ros/lin/lib64/libTKMesh.so.0.0.0

/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.5.5/ros/lin/lib64/libTKMeshVS.so

/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.5.5/ros/lin/lib64/libTKMeshVS.so.0

/usr/lib64/opencascade-6.5.5/ros/lin/lib64/libTKMeshVS.so.0.0.0

```

En revanche  media-gfx/freecad-0.12.5284-r3 donne une erreur à l'exécution

```
/usr/lib64/freecad-0.12.5284/lib/Part.so: undefined symbol: _ZN27TopTools_DataMapOfShapeReal5ClearEv
```

freeCAD se lance quand même mais les menus sont quasiment vide (y'a Fichier/Quitter, Aide/… mais rien pour travailler effectivement). J'utilise la version -r2 qui compile et fonctionne sans problème.

----------

